# Mimzys new babies! I will post day by day photos!



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

Well I will try to get some daily! There are 9 of them from what I can see. Mimzy is being secretive about them. She wont let me anywhere near them. Most of the time when she leaves her nest she covers them with bedding. By the way dont worry about the wood chips you see, it is aspen.

Day 1




Day 2





Day 3


----------



## DingoMutt (Feb 27, 2008)

Aww, such cute little babies. <3


----------



## Dusk (Nov 20, 2007)

So much cuteness....

OVERLOAD!! OVERLOAD!!!

*Head begins spinning vigorously then flies off*

Ha ha, but no, seriously, too cute for words...so ill use smilies insted...
8O 8O   8O 8O ok, im done... 8) 

:roll: Im a smilie freak.


----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

Day 4!!!!


----------



## Dusk (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you again,ebrave4, for another cutness OVERLOAD!!!


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

so cute-- please keep us updated


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

what little cuties! Just wait till they're old enough to leave mom, then there will be no stopping me for stealing them! Mwahahaha! (just kidding)


----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

day 5!!! They are so darn cute!


----------



## DingoMutt (Feb 27, 2008)

Aww, what lovely babies.


----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

Day 6!  Looks like dumbos to me!!


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

So cute !!!

Jess x


----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

day 7 :mrgreen: 






they get big so fast!


----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

Day 8!!!


----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

I got some great photos today!!  Most look like they will be rex from what I can see of the wiskers! And I think they all look like dumbos to! 8 boys and 1 girl. Did you ever feel out numbered?!

Boy black

Boy black

Boy black berk

Boy black berk

Boy with blaze not sure what color. What do you think?

Girl hooded not sure of her color either

Three identical boys what color do you all think?




The whole gang! :wink:


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

oh my goodness.... how adorable..!!!!
Keep posting this piccies.. this is sooo lovely to see.


----------



## krazieness_2 (Nov 27, 2007)

i might be interested in 2 boys.


----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

krazieness_2 said:


> i might be interested in 2 boys.


DAY 10!!!!




By the way Krazieness where do you live?? Who would you be interested in? The blaze boy , and two of the light colored boys are spoken for .


----------



## krazieness_2 (Nov 27, 2007)

i might be interested in 2 boys by the time they are old enough to go home if they are any left.it is fine if not,its not a sure thing yet,so dont like hold any for me.


----------



## krazieness_2 (Nov 27, 2007)

i live in tampa flroida i couldve swore you said in another post thats where you are.


----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

I am in Tampa. What boys would you be interested in?


----------



## krazieness_2 (Nov 27, 2007)

any that are left by then,if any.


----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

DAY 11!!!!!!!!!!


What color do you think he is???


Mom and babies


What color do you think they will be???




P.S. Keep in touch krazieness if you want PM and we can talk.


----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

DAY 12!!!!


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

One of them looks like he might be agouti, the dark brown one. Very cute!!


----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

DAY 13!!!!!


----------



## fern (Mar 10, 2008)

aww they are just gorgeous!!


----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

DAY 14 ( Happy 2 week Birthday!!!!!!)


Agouti? Mink? What do you all think????



Agouti???


----------



## shantyana (Mar 8, 2008)

So cute!


----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

DAY 15!!!!!











My daughter Sydney



My youngest daughter Emily ( with a broken elbow)


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

=)


----------



## naturegirl (Mar 11, 2008)

they're like cute little rattie jelly beans lol x.x


----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

DAY 16!!!!!!


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW! I can't believe how much they developed with 2 weeks!! They are very cute!


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

They are too cute! =) I kind of miss when Roxie's litter was that young. Kind of.  lol


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Ah, I love that little one cleaning itself! It's sooo adorable when the little baby barely-rats try to act like grownups!


----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

Day 17!!!!!!!!!!!

They are all getting their first look at the world around them! They are too cute for words!!! 




My only little girl!!! I am not so sure she is agouti now. What do you all think ??




Not so sure about his color either.


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

!!!!!!!!!!!! GAH the laughing fuzzlet just killed me. i really shouldnt be allowed to look at cute rats or cute rat animations at work


----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

That I sooooooooo cute. What software did you uses? I really would love to know how you do that! My kids will love that!!


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

its paintshop pro and animation shop...
cant help playing with it lol


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

YAY babies! I only think it's fair to warn you that I am going to steal your little girl in the middle of the night... just kidding!...(or am I?)
I love looking at the pics, keep posting!


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

Those are REALLY great!!! I will have to figure that out! They are really fun!


----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

DAY 18 !!!!


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

OMG! So friggin cuteeeeeeeeee


----------



## naturegirl (Mar 11, 2008)

lol the last one looks like it's smiling *^-^*


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

awwwwww they are little teenee ratties now


----------



## Rattylove (Mar 16, 2008)

This is so interesting!
I love to see the little baby rats grow up day by day.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

Aaawwww! Why is it when there are cute babes looking for a home, I'm always too far away
*pouts in corner*


----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

DAY 19!!!!


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

omigosh. TOOOO adorable! theyre all so precious.


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Cuteness OVERLOAD! lol


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

awww cuteness!! and where is daisy?! i need more fuzzlet animations!!!!


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

OVER LOAD IN ADORABLE I love watching these guys grow up.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

AAAWWWWW! *heart melts into puddle on the floor*


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

rat_ratscal said:


> awww cuteness!! and where is daisy?! i need more fuzzlet animations!!!!


lol.... il try..


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Rattylove (Mar 16, 2008)

Adorable animations!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

love the animations!


----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry I missed day 20  

That aside here is 21!!!!!!! 







I LOVE THE ANIMATIONS!!! KEEP IT UP!! THEY ARE GREAT


----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

Day 22!!!!!!!! 




A nice mix of colors in one litter 


They always seem to lay according to color ( thy did this themselves ) 




We are keeping these two!!!





I NEED A HOME!!! dumbo rex male


WE NEED A HOMES TO!!! all male









Our only girl. We are keeping her!! 


Just thought I would throw in a photo of the hard working mom


----------



## naturegirl (Mar 11, 2008)

wow mimzy is beautiful! i love her markings *o*


----------



## TheMother (Mar 16, 2008)

More baby pictures please!!

They are just so cute.


----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

DAY 23!!!!!!!

These babies are all over the place now. They grow up sooooo fast!!!


----------



## naturegirl (Mar 11, 2008)

awww lil' 'splorers =]


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

they are sooooo cute! Now I REALLY wish I lived closer to you, I want some! *jelous beyond belif*


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i just skimmed so i don't know if someone said or not already but i think the boy you are keeping and the girl are blues. i can't remember now if it was american or russian blue that was darker... but its one of them. 

they are adorable too! what sweeties. thank you very much for posting day by day photos. its great to watch them grow like that. mom is a beaut too. 

(i'm very sorry for not seeing this sooner. but all baby related stuff--photos, questions and such--should be in the accidental litters section so it has been moved there)


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

Ahhg! They are so big now! And Soooo incredibly cute! I want them!!!!


----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

DAY 24!!!!!!!!


----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

Day 25!!!!   




















MY FOOD DON'T TOUCH!!! :x


----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry I missed day 26  my daughter was really sick 
Now on to day 27!!!


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Such cute babies! I'd love a dumbo!


----------

